# New Maxant 1400 PL :)



## MAXANT (Sep 13, 2008)

Congrats on your new 1400! It is a pure workhorse! RUHL is a great company to deal with. I am glad you were able to save on the shipping and buy from them.
For the record, the box is 32x32x38.
We have loaded those in tiny tiny cars, they just have to be taken out of the box to do so. 
Please call us should you have any questions on how to use it!
Enjoy, and thanks for supporting American Manufacturing! :thumbsup:


----------



## bigeddie (Feb 19, 2008)

A great extractor! I used mine several times with great sucess. Its not bolted down and dosen't walk at all. Extracts fresh foundationless frames like nobodys business. I really like the speed control.:thumbsup:

Eddie


----------



## MAXANT (Sep 13, 2008)

Lets see some pictures of that bad boy!


----------



## jeremy c (Jun 7, 2010)

I bought my new 1400PL about 1 month ago from kelly bees I extracted 7 gallons of honey yesterday! Was lots of fun worked great! You will love it!


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

So when it is spinning is the gate open to the bucket or closed? Does not seem like there is a lot of room for fluids below the frames. I guess there is enough for each spin. Just currious.


----------



## jeremy c (Jun 7, 2010)

It must be open,the only reason to cloes it is to change the pail when it is full.


----------



## MAXANT (Sep 13, 2008)

jeremy c said:


> It must be open,the only reason to cloes it is to change the pail when it is full.


:thumbsup:


----------



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

Just don't do like one of the club member did. They got a new extractor. Tralved over 600 mile to pick it up got home about midnite. They set it up in there living room an when to work spinning out some frames. They just about killed me with me laughing. 
David


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

My-smokepole said:


> Just don't do like one of the club member did. ..... They just about killed me with me laughing.
> David


OK. I won't. But, we finished installing the legs and wheels at about 1am. Then took it for a test drive. Seems to be too cold last night in my Dining room and not much spun out.  

BTW. It was 605 miles for me and I am going to Expense the miles to my day job since I did visit customers along the way. At .55 a mile it will help pay for the extractor :banana:


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

OK We figured it out. We moved it to the Living room and the evening sun on the windows heated up the unit enough for the honey to spin out better. We got 8 Quarts out of 6 frames. Whoo Hooo. That works out to about 187 dollars a quart. Hopefully I can amortize it over a few years.  The extractor is sitting right next to my 60 wide-screen. Kind of blocking one of the speakers though.












MAXANT said:


> Lets see some pictures of that bad boy!


----------



## MAXANT (Sep 13, 2008)

Its a nice addition to the tv room!
Got room for a bottling tank in there?


----------



## hunkybee (Jul 22, 2010)

I've also rececently purchased the 1400pl and the 1200jr cappings spinner and I agree it's a nice unit. I just only wish the gate was lower to the bottom like the jr. spinners. It's like squeezing out the last bit out of a wine bottle, shame to waste. Curious about the type of silicone on the btm. and how long it will last as opposed to solder.


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

hunkybee said:


> I've also rececently purchased the 1400pl and the 1200jr cappings spinner


Wow did not know there was a capping spinner. Nice idea. This might be Going on my wish list for next years things to buy. But, I was thinking of getting the Sideliner-Uncapper and If I got that I might not really have any uncapping to spin. What do you you use to uncap you frames.

http://www.maxantindustries.com/spinners.html
http://www.brushymountainbeefarm.com/The-Sideliner-Uncapper/productinfo/795/


----------



## MAXANT (Sep 13, 2008)

hunkybee said:


> I've also rececently purchased the 1400pl and the 1200jr cappings spinner and I agree it's a nice unit. I just only wish the gate was lower to the bottom like the jr. spinners. It's like squeezing out the last bit out of a wine bottle, shame to waste. Curious about the type of silicone on the btm. and how long it will last as opposed to solder.


The bottoms are welded. The sealant you see in the bottom is only there to keep honey out of the crack, not to hold the 2 together.


----------



## Andrew Dewey (Aug 23, 2005)

Very nice picture. I plan to build something similar on Thursday. Would you do anything differently now that you've completed it?


----------



## hunkybee (Jul 22, 2010)

I use a electric hot knife or the electric plane from Maxant, both work well pending on how many boxes you have to uncap. it's true the planer is easier on the wrists. Now my buddy and I were looking into the chain uncapper, only it makes quite a mess and the bees would take more time to repair it then put in the goods. Ahh the need for speed what do you do? the sideliner you say! it'd be interesting to try out.


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

Andrew Dewey said:


> Would you do anything differently now that you've completed it?


We built the triangles to cover one set of bolts. You could put them on the bottom. Also we had to cut the bolts that stuck out so that the wheels could spin. You will see that. 2.5 inch bolts are to long but, 2 inch is too short. We ran the bolts that hold the wheels in the back side up through both pieces of wood. I had the wood so the wheels and bolt's cost me about 50 bucks.


----------

